# 11 Yr-Old Basketball/ Athletic Prodigy Jayshaun Agosto



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I think this guy has what it takes, look out NBA!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LNjXUY9_DpA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LNjXUY9_DpA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

So what? Everything that he was doing wasn't all that difficult, even for his age. Other than running a mile in four minutes and something seconds, but I would have to see that for myself.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, bulls need to look at this guy. He would look perfect next to Ben Gordon.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

The Solution said:


> So what? Everything that he was doing wasn't all that difficult, even for his age. Other than running a mile in four minutes and something seconds, but I would have to see that for myself.


right

the only question is if he's goign to grow tall enough. he looks short for an 11 year old.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The thing here is that he is putting in the work and practicing the right things. For his size his shot looks good and he works both his left and right hand equally. The things he is doing might not be that difficult, but there are not many 11 year olds let alone 18 year olds consistently doing it.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

billfindlay10 said:


> The thing here is that he is putting in the work and practicing the right things. For his size his shot looks good and he works both his left and right hand equally. The things he is doing might not be that difficult, but there are not many 11 year olds let alone 18 year olds consistently doing it.


No doubt, his work ethic (if what they are saying is true) not many 11 year olds would have. I loved basketball but I don't think I put work into my game like that till I was 14 years old.

But he just doesn't look like a basketball player, still a lot of time to grow though.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Well he would need to atleast grow to be 6 or so feet tall if he was to be anything serious in the NBA.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

that's pretty good. I'm sure he'll at least make it to college ball at this rate. Reminds me of that kid that Denzel was coaching at the end of He Got Game


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Guys he is 11 years old of course he looks small, I was only 5'2" at 13 years old....I am 5'11" now so I would be a 6' guard in the NBA. There are lots of 6'-6'1" guards in the NBA, but let the kid get an education first.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

great to see the youngsters learning the fundamentals and dexterity drills.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> Well he would need to atleast grow to be 6 or so feet tall if he was to be anything serious in the NBA.


Tell that to Allen Iverson.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

_He's eleven, that's pretty impressive.
He does look short, but some players surpass that or have a late growth spurt.
I was 4'10" when I was eleven. I was 6'3" by the end of highschool.
The only knock is that his brother even looked short so, perhaps, genes aren't on his side.

His dribbling skills, work ethic and obviously speed is pretty darn impressive. I was a cross country runner and the quicket I could run the mile at that age was in 5 minutes and 30 seconds, and that was a provincial record at the time.
By the end of higschool, only a 30-40 people could run the mile in less that 5 and we had 2000 people at our school. Under 5 at any age is impressive, let alone 11._


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

thats amazing


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

In 8 years he'll go #17 in the NBA draft, making that prediction right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This is crazy, not only his eye hand coordination amazing, running a mile in 4:50 is just ridiculous. The current world record stands at 3:43, if he doesn't become a professional basketball player, he has all the potential in the world to be a great runner.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

croco said:


> This is crazy, not only his eye hand coordination amazing, running a mile in 4:50 is just ridiculous. The current world record stands at 3:43, if he doesn't become a professional basketball player, he has all the potential in the world to be a great runner.


I still have trouble believing that. You see how short he is? His strides are small, and that would take a ton of effort. He didn't really look like he was working that hard in the video either, not a great pace. I had the audio off though, so if that wasn't the 4:50, then I'm off-base. I just don't see it happening with someone of that stature.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lamar Odom was 6'2 as a sophomore and then grew to 6'10 in one summer. Shouldn't speculate about height. Erving Walker was an awesome seventh grader, but then he remained less than 5'8. He is going to Florida and is still a very good player, but dude is tiny. If he would have grown to 6'3, he would have been an NBA destroyer at the point.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

LameR said:


> I still have trouble believing that. You see how short he is? His strides are small, and that would take a ton of effort. He didn't really look like he was working that hard in the video either, not a great pace. I had the audio off though, so if that wasn't the 4:50, then I'm off-base. I just don't see it happening with someone of that stature.


Umm... of course that wasn't the 4:50, you need to run that on a track.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

His ballhandling abilities are off the chart!!!

Most NBA players can't even do the stuff he was doing...

Good on him.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Was that Sonny Vaccaro in the background?


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

I wonder what his V02max was all they said was that it was off the chart? It'll be interesting to know then you can estimate the time he runs the mile in


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

What are you, an elementary school basketball scout?


----------



## UltimatePeteMaravich (Jan 29, 2008)

Isn't is amazing, (for better or worse???) that in this "Internet Era" kids are being marketed at any age...


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

I dont care what anyone says, that kid has some skills.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The worst part about this is that there were dozens of prodigies over Decades that were even betten than that kid at that age - that then make wrong choices in their lives and don't make it in the NBA whether it would be injury or getting into trouble. So I will not be surprised if he does not making into the NBA.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

He's got an estimated v02max of 66.15 which for his age is very high. 66.15 is just the v02max needed to run the mile in that time but it doesn't take into account lactate threshold or anaerobic endurance so it might be higher


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kid was pretty good yeah, but what's up with all these threads scouting little boys?


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Kid was pretty good yeah, but what's up with all these threads scouting little boys?


We like to watch little boys


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aussie Baller said:


> We like to watch little boys













> Hi my name is Chris Hansen, can you sit down for a moment?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> What are you, an elementary school basketball scout?



:rofl2:, good one - actually alot of them are on betterthanlebron.com


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

UltimatePeteMaravich said:


> Isn't is amazing, (for better or worse???) that in this "Internet Era" kids are being marketed at any age...


They've been doing it in soccer for the longest time now. Hockey too. I guess the potential for those sports can be determined at a younger age though.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

That would suck if he grew to be like 5'7.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Chan said:


> That would suck if he grew to be like 5'7.


He'd still have a great fan club on youtube :laugh:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> He'd still have a great fan club on youtube :laugh:


You just laughed at your own joke.


----------

